# Furry Connection North - 04/24/09 - 04/26/09



## nikvulper (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey furs, Nik Vulper here for Furry Connection North!

Got some leftover holiday money in your pocket and don't know how to spend it?  Come join us for our second year!  We'll be taking over the Novi Sheraton in Novi Michigan from April 24th until April 26th.  Rooms are only $92 a night for up to quad occupancy.  

Our theme for 2009 is Prohibition, and our Guest of Honor will be the very talented Tracy Butler.  You might know her from Lackadaisy Cats.

Our goal is to throw the best party we can for all of our attendees.  In our first year we had an astounding attendance of 372!  But we need your help to get even bigger and better.  We feature dances all three nights with an audio system from Mithril Technologies, renowned throughout the anime community for their foundation-rattling equipment.  Bypassing strobes and disco balls, our entire dance floor is illuminated with laser light.  Don't believe me?  Check this pic out!

Attending memberships are only $25 if you pre-register by March 20th.  Otherwise they'll be $30 at the door.  Sponsorships are $50 in advance and $60 at the door, while our new SuperSponsorship tier is $120.

All members will have access to general con space and all of the events contained within.  That includes the dances of course, dealer's room, artist's alley, our fun and informative panels, performances from Uncle Kage and 2 the Ranting Gryphon, video game and tabletop gaming rooms, and a live recording of the Method1 Podcast.

Sponsors and SuperSponsors will have access to our Speakeasy Sponsor Suite, which will feature hot foods, cold foods, snacks, candy, ice cream, slushes, pop, and the wonderful company of your fellow sponsors and super sponsors.  If you want a quick meal without needing to leave the con space, you'd be crazy not to upgrade!

True to our theme of Prohibition, the Speakeasy is also the hiding place of beer on tap for sponsors 21 or older.  And not just any beer, we're talking Michigan microbrew kegs!  Last year we had two varieties from Bell's Brewery.  The Oberon will be making a come back for our second edition, but the other keg is still to be decided.

In addition to Speakeasy access, sponsors get special gifts in their con bag.  Last year we gave out a custom deck of playing cards and a brick of ramen noodles.  This year... well, you'll have to pay to find out!

Our new SuperSponsor tier gets the same gifts as the Sponsors, more gifts on top of that, a catered luncheon with exclusive entertainment, priority event seating, and their choice of a con shirt or hat!  That's right, FCN is going to be the first fur con (to our knowledge) with our own hats.  No low end silkscreen & mesh job either, these will be custom embroidered by the same company that the NCAA & NHL use.

So please, check out our site at http://www.furryconnect.com/.  Or just skip right to registration through this link.  Then book your room and we'll see you there!

Hit me up with any questions you have right here, or fire an e-mail to questions@furryconnect.com


----------



## Uro (Dec 31, 2008)

Was considering hitting this up :>


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 4, 2009)

I am hitting this one up. A friend of mine told me about it and wanted me to go to FCN 08 but went to Morphicon instead, I can't wait.


----------



## nikvulper (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey folks, just giving a bump here to remind everyone that pre-registration closes on March 20th, that's only 11 days away!  The hotel is filling up, we've got preliminary contacts in place with an overflow hotel, so this is gonna be huge!

We're getting everything into place to make our second edition even more awesome.  The dealer's room is full, so you'll have lots of options to spend your money in there.  The FCN hats are already on order, just waiting for them all to get manufactured and shipped.  Tracy just finished up the artwork for our shirts, and though I can't show you the art, I personally can't wait to wear one, she did some amazing work.

So go on over to http://www.furryconnect.com/ and get your tail registered!  $25 buys our basic membership, $50 gets you access to the sponsor's lounge and our pack-in surprises, and $120 gets all those other perks I spoke of before.  At the door rates will be $30/$60/$120, so register now to save some cash and precious con time once you arrive!


----------



## el_foka (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be showing up and doing free sketches if you manage to track me down.


----------



## J-niL (Apr 12, 2009)

I will be hitting this sucker like a mac truck on a collision course with paradise, baby!  And bringing a little crew along too, just for funsies.  

Definitely going for the sponsorship - free booze = BEST CON EVER.

So expect to see a blitzed alleycat in Christ Analogue shirt and kilt roaming the halls demanding hugs (I can get pretty assertive with my snuggliness x3).

Also - el foka, expect me to track you down with my special skunk sensing powers; I <3 free art :3


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 18, 2009)

I am going but since my sister bailed on me I will be a lonely little skunkette wandering around alone...I am sure I will have fun though...If I am not too shy...I am a VERY shy person, I get all quiet and start tapping my forefingers together...

**EDIT**

Woot for guilt tripping [I think] my sister is now going with me~!


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll be going with a few others with my canine ears and tail :3 Doin free doodles for anyone that wants em~ I'm friendly so don't worry, I'll try not to bite.


----------



## el_foka (Apr 20, 2009)

J-niL said:


> I will be hitting this sucker like a mac truck on a collision course with paradise, baby!  And bringing a little crew along too, just for funsies.
> 
> Definitely going for the sponsorship - free booze = BEST CON EVER.
> 
> ...



Look for the button hat.

I'm also have my house open for anyone that couldn't find a hotel offering crash space and carpooling at my place for $35 for the whole weekend. I have furs showing up Thurs thru Sunday night, so if you're cool with sleeping bags, saving cash, and random company it might be a safe bet to hit me up via IM. Either way, I look forward to it.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be there.  Unfortunately, everyone I know who wanted to go has backed out.    So I'm going to my first fur con knowing NO ONE there.  Needless to say, I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 21, 2009)

D: Awww~! Well Telnac you are welcome to hang out with my group! If you see a person with pretty long blue hair with black ears and a black and blue tail than that's me ;D And I should be with a few other cool people~ (It'll be my first con too though ;A; I have a group and I'm still nervous)


----------



## 0ka (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone have room in their car, and are going to pass Elkhart, IN?

It is not for me, but a fellow artist and suiter.  She has a room, she just needs a ride to and from. ( And she doesn't smell bad!  )

Send me an (A)IM at  wngdwlf
or email me at wolfwings@insightbb.com

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## EkonyaWolf (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll be there, too, roaming the halls in my ferret suit.


----------



## crazycarlt (Apr 29, 2009)

Aftermath: Carl here. You may remember me, or not, but I'd like to secure contact with those that I was acquainted with during the couple of days I attended. I didn't come to the last day of the convention, so I didn't have the opportunity to seek out and get contact info for folks that I wanted to keep in touch with, therefore I've got nobody. 

So, if you remember me, (leather jacket, dark, spike-ish hair, self-made cat-dragon girl badge, rock band vocalist extraordinaire) please drop a line.


----------



## Asino (Apr 29, 2009)

I had a great time at FCN. I was the donkey with the big floppy ears and coveralls in the parade. I will definitely be going again next year, and will hopefully see everyone again this year at Anthrocon as well.


----------

